# 2012 2.1 or 2013 2.1



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a 2.1 after being out of biking for a few years. My lbs that I trust has a 2012 2.1 demo with apex for $1050 and a new 2013 Madone 2.1 for $1400. Which would you get?

I am 260 pounds and ride whenever I have free time from the family, about 3+ a week. I can only go about 30 miles now but hope to improve on that.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

FYI. The 2013 Madone 2 series has a new frame for '13 - if that matters.


----------



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

nismo73 said:


> FYI. The 2013 Madone 2 series has a new frame for '13 - if that matters.


Thanks! All I know is what I have read on the trek website.

I am saving money now and don't have enough. I would like to put it on law away and pick it up this winter. The cheaper the bike the quicker I can ride it. Well, in Minnesota that means ride it on my trainer during the winter.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've never ridden SRAM, but obviously they make quality stuff that's very popular. 

Other than that, the price on the 2012 leftover seems good--that $350 you're saving will go a ways towards some pedals, shorts, and shoes.

As to the frame redesign for '13, ride both, see if there's a something that speaks to you on the redesign, and if there is, then you need to decide if it speaks $350 worth. 

Nice bikes BTW--I was just looking over the specs for the '12 and '13 models. I've got a '10 2.3 that I really enjoy; my wife has a '10 1.5 which she enjoys as well. Looks like the '12 and '13 2.1s compare pretty well to my '10 2.3.

Good luck with your choice! Looking forward to pics....


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

Sometimes a newer model gives you some new features you may want and the technology has improved but recently we have seen that newer models seem to be having some cutbacks to stay competitive in a specific price point. You can be happy with either model you select.


----------



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. My bike shop is having a demo event this weekend, I think I will check them all out again and see what "speaks" to me.


----------



## aw2pp (Aug 19, 2010)

Just bought my first road bike, a 2013 Madone 2.1 (105 group). I'm also a big guy, 6'5", 220. Of the bikes that I cross-shopped, this was far and away the best-fitting bike.


----------



## Trekkin2 (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought a 2011 2.1 earlier this year and put about 1,000 miles on it this year. I'm about 6 feet tall and 200 pounds. No problems at all, except a broken chain which was replaced under warranty.

A fine ride for the money. However, I wish someone had of told me how bad this cycling bug was going to be and how dangerous it was to keep reading bike forum threads, as I am getting the upgrade itch big time.

I am thinking about making the jump to say a Madone 4.5 (carbon frame wonderings), if I can sell my current bike, or maybe just upgrade the wheels and components as they wear out over time.

Decisions, decisions! By the way if anyone in the Chicagoland or NW Indiana area is interested in picking up a used 60 cm 2011, 2.1 at a reasonable price, send me a PM.


----------



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

aw2pp and Trekkin2,

Thank you for your responses. It is reassuring to know that others have good experiences with their Trek bikes.

Every time I look at the website, the bike I prefer goes up a level. I started thinking a 2 level would work (and it would) but now I think for a bit more I could get a Madone or Domane aluminum bike. Where will it end?!?


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

puckpack said:


> aw2pp and Trekkin2,
> 
> Where will it end?!?


It doesn't.


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 11, 2012)

i just picked up a 2013 madone 2.1 and love it. my lbs gave it to me for basically the same price that they had a 2012 marked down to. hard to pass it up. ive been happy with the 105s group so far


----------



## puckpack (Jul 18, 2008)

MPov, don't tell my wife this! 

trueblue01gt, thanks for your feedback. I had a bianchi with 105s and liked it. I am leaning towards saving longer and the 2.1 too.


----------

